# Open water cert



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Big thanks to "slim" and Shane who ran our course as well as the rest of the guys and girls at MBT. Me and my brother and law spent the last fours days with them completing the open water course. I can't say enough about the laid back but watchful approach they took going over each task and ensuring everybody felt comfortable. I had a blast even with the poor visibility out at the portifino reef on day one. Day two we went up to Morrison springs with unlimited visibility awesome fun hanging out underwater. I can't wait to get some more wet time in before winter.


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

Congrats on the cert. Hope you have a blast underwater.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats! Maybe I'll see you on the water some time! ......Glad to hear you felt comfortable at MBT....they are a good bunch of guys/gals:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Got my cert there a couple yrs ago, great group of folks over there. Two words of advice now that you are legal....KEEP DIVING!!!!!!


----------

